# Beaches



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

I love 'em! Have a fave...post it here..


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a preference for the white sandy beaches...


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Feb 24, 2016)

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... dem's some real sunny beaches."


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2016)

oh man,looking at these pics of yours you just feel like you are in heaven. this beach in this video is MY favorite beach only for one reason which you are aware of. it sure cant compare with any of yours though thats for sure.


i watch this video like every other day and get such chills and goosebumps since i SO much love the beachs and california.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)

This place was nice. Bit crowded though. Hawaii.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> This place was nice. Bit crowded though. Hawaii.


not as cool as my beach in my video.

that beach brings back these fond memories in this video below. 

because this video brings back such fond memories of those beachs,I ALSO get chills over this video as well.


----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2016)

Kat said:


>


purfuct view for you and Hubby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2016)

Kat said:


>


great view for a cold one.Is that hawaii by chance?


----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







I posted so many, I forget now. Most gave where they were, I should have put that in with the pic. I can do some dumb things! grr


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## shadow355 (Mar 15, 2016)

After I got off of active duty Military in 1991, I went to New Smyrna beach in Florida. I have family there.  I even done some fishing off of a bridge; it was great. 

I was going to try to get on Volusia County Sheriffs office- and I even done a ride along for a day. The Deputy I rode with lived in a state next to me. He also could not get on any local departments so he went out of state. 

I had a job ( a truck dock  ) lined out till the academy, and a place to stay. I was in seventh heaven - I was going to get a job in Law Enforcement. Then family indifferences prevented me from staying in Florida. 

Shadow 355


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)

Way cool. And yes it is real...in Cali. Purple sand.


----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)

Bahamas. Pink sand. I still prefer my snow white beaches..


----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## HUGGY (Apr 16, 2016)

Sandy beach, Oahu
http://www.best-of-oahu.com/images/Sandy-Beach-Oahu-Hawaii.jpg

Makena beach, Maui
https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/19/5c/d1/makena-in-the-morning.jpg

Pebble Cove Farm, West Sound Orcas Island, WA, my childhood home
pebble*cove*farm.com/

My Grandfather on my mom's side and my dad's father collectively bought this 167 acre farm for my mom and dad and us kids back in 1956.  It had a small 3 bedroom farm house originally.  Over the years after my parents split up Mom built the "new" main house down by the beach which are now the vacation rental rooms which she had envisioned.  It is rated #1 in many magazines specializing in vacation experiences.  To me it will always just be "home".


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2016)

Wish our beaches looked like that. They don't. Very murky and dark. I won't get in it, that's for sure. Only ocean I will get in is the one lapping the shores of Maui. And before I die...I want to go one. last. time.


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)

The beach I go to does. White sand, emerald water. ♥♥♥

I will dig up some of my own photos sometime. I have tons of them.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2016)

Oh, we have white sand here and emerald waters but not snorkel-able. 

Go further up the beach about 30 miles and you can get the prettiest NON SAND pebble beach.

I can spend hours there, just collecting sea tossed rocks. Jasper, jade, moonstones, etc.


----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> This place was nice. Bit crowded though. Hawaii.




This one seems *affordable, *compared to others


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> *Beaches*


Chick flick.  Put me to sleep.


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > *Beaches*
> ...




It did not!!! You cried your eyes out like the rest of us.   (I will NEVER watch that again)


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> It did not!!! *You cried your eyes out like the rest of us*.   (I will NEVER watch that again)


Busted.  Damn.


----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > It did not!!! *You cried your eyes out like the rest of us*.   (I will NEVER watch that again)
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 4, 2016)

The beaches in north Florida take a backseat to no one.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 4, 2016)

Beach Doctor puts-out an annual Top Ten Beach list

Always wanted to see Bermuda's pink sand

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

Dot Com


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 11, 2016)

Where I spent my misspent youth.  Ocean Beach, San  Francisco.


----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> I love 'em! Have a fave...post it here..








One of my favs, Hot Water Beach on the Coromandel Peninsula, north island New Zealand.


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I love 'em! Have a fave...post it here..
> ...





LOL You scared me. We posted at same time, and what i saw was yours first, and thought somehow I had posted it. westwall Is the water warm there??


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Another fav, also on the north Island, Cape Reinga and 90 Mile Beach...


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...







Yes, there is a hot spring that bubbles up in that spot.  Folks will dig a pit and sit in the hot water as the cold tide creeps in.  It's a very cool experience.


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Another fav, also on the north Island, Cape Reinga and 90 Mile Beach...




ahhhhhhhh love it!!


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


>







That place looks wonderful!


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I would love that..


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...








Yes, it is a pretty wonderful place.


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

W OW


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

Last 2 are Tahiti


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> W OW







This is Mavericks by Monterey


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

*Baros, Maldives*


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > W OW
> ...




WOW again. Those blow my mind. They are HUGE


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


>






Been there done that.  That's in the Maldives.  Nice place to visit till they supposedly go under water....


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

*Fiji Islands*


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Meaning it is going to be under water?


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

Polynesia


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...







Not really.  Just a scam to take money from us to give to them.  They just sent hundreds of millions of dollars on four new international airports to bring tourists to their wonderful beaches.  Not the sort of thing that gets done when they are going to be under water.....


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

westwall said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




ahhhh..so a scam. How is money supposed to stop t hem from going under? LOL


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

*Belize*


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

Panama City, Fl.


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

*Haad Rin, Thailand*


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)

*Malaysia*


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Juno Beach, Normandie


----------

